# Alternative zum Telekom Router



## harrharrharr (5. Juli 2015)

Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag,

da ich, durch einen Umzug, wieder zur Telekom wechseln wollte/musste, benötige ich einen neuen Router.
Da ich schon ein mal meinen DSL Anschluss bei der Telekom hatte und mit dem Telekom eigenen Router nicht zufrieden war, habe ich erst ein mal darauf verzichtet, einen Telekom Router zu mieten/kaufen.
Nun brauche ich natürlich eine alternative. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, brauche ich einen Router mit integriertem Modem (?) für einen IP-Anschluss. Soweit ich weiß, sind die AVM FritzBoxen ja geeignet. 
Da ich aber nicht unbedingt auf eine Marke festgelegt bin, wollte ich mich erst nach alternativen erkundigen.
Besondere Ansprüche habe ich nicht, außer stabilen Betrieb, ein PC wird mit LAN angeschlossen, der Rest läuft über WLAN. 
Als Preisrahmen lasse ich einfach mal 150€ stehen, mehr geht immer, weniger ist aber immer besser 

MfG

Edit: PC natürlich über LAN


----------



## rammstein_72 (5. Juli 2015)

Für welchen Anschluss? VDSL? ADSL(2+)? IP-Telefonie? Möchtest du Wlan ac?

Spontan würde ich die hier nehmen:

AVM FRITZ!Box 3490 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

bei IP-Telefonie wirds teurer wenn du Wlan ac willst:
AVM FRITZ!Box 7490 WLAN AC + N Router 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

ohne ac und mit Fon die her:
AVM FRITZ!Box 7360 Wlan Router: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Bin mit AVM bisher sehr zufrieden. Ich kanns ohne bedenken weiter empfehlen.


----------



## nicyboy (5. Juli 2015)

Was hat dir denn nicht gefallen am Telekom router ? Ich nutze zureit den W 724V mit einer IP Leitung und bin mehr als nur zufrieden. Ansonsten als Kaufberatung kann ich dir empfehlen was mein Vorpsoter gepostet hat. AVM ist da sicher das beste fürs geld.

Achja nochwas, ich glaube du hast nen schreibfehler in deinem beitrag. Ein PC wird mit Wlan angeschlossen der rest über Wlan.. ist das so richtig ? Ich gehe mal davon aus meinst DLAN beim PC und den rest mit Wlan oder ?


----------



## harrharrharr (5. Juli 2015)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Für welchen Anschluss? VDSL? ADSL(2+)? IP-Telefonie? Möchtest du Wlan ac?
> 
> Spontan würde ich die hier nehmen:
> 
> ...



Die FritzBox 3490 hatte ich so auch im Blick. VDSL. IP-Telefonie wird nicht benötigt. AC ist eigentlich auch noch nicht nötig, aber wohl bei jedem neueren Gerät wohl dabei (In der Preisklasse).

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum AVM mehr oder weniger Konkurrenzlos ist? Ist der Markt einfach nicht Lohnenswert?

Edit: Bei meinem letzter Telekom-Router (auch schon mit IP-Anschluss) hatte ich schon sehr das Gefühl, dass die WLAN Leistung arg bescheiden war, auch nach viel rumprobiererei. Fand einfach nicht, dass es ein rundes Produkt war. Des weiteren arbeite ich bei einem Online Versandhändler, was mich doch immer bestärkt dort etwas zu kaufen


----------



## nicyboy (5. Juli 2015)

naja die meisten nutzen ihren anschluss zum internet surfen und telefonieren.. da reicht der router von telekom halt aus. Überall wo ich rumfrage und die ich kenne nutzen alle einen Telekomrouter. jeder ist damit top zufrieden. Warum du es nicht bist, weis ich nicht und offensichtlich willst du es auch nicht sagen. 

Es kommt bald ein neuer Router von asrock auf den markt, der soll wohl auch ganz gut sein.. ansonsten ist einfach kaum bedarf an solchen geräten.


----------



## rammstein_72 (5. Juli 2015)

Also bei uns fiel der Router regelmäßig nach spätestens 1. Monat aus. Bis es mir reichte und ich mir eine FritzBox besorgte. Mitlerweile läuft unsere Leitung stabil und für DSL6000er Verhältnisse gut. In der nächsten Zeit werden auch wir ausgebaut, sodass auch diese Baustelle endlich beseitigt wird.


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. Juli 2015)

Asus hat ja auch gute Router im Angebot, bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## harrharrharr (5. Juli 2015)

Tatsächlich habe ich auch in meiner Erinnerung vermerkt, dass der Telekom Router (bei mehreren Leuten) nicht gerade durch fehlerfreien Dauerbetrieb auszeichnet(e).
Dann wird es wohl einfach die 3490 werden. Ich schätze, dass die ASUS Router, bei selber Ausstattung, wohl auch nicht günstiger sind, so zumindest mein Eindruck beim überfliegen!?


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Juli 2015)

harrharrharr schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich auch in meiner Erinnerung vermerkt, dass der Telekom Router (bei mehreren Leuten) nicht gerade durch fehlerfreien Dauerbetrieb auszeichnet(e).
> Dann wird es wohl einfach die 3490 werden. Ich schätze, dass die ASUS Router, bei selber Ausstattung, wohl auch nicht günstiger sind, so zumindest mein Eindruck beim überfliegen!?



Nein, sind sie auch nicht. Es gibt auch noch ein paar andere Firmen (Netgear und co.) aber viel günstiger sind auch nicht und der Bedienung oft einfach nicht so komfortabel wie die Fritzbox.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. Juli 2015)

Was soll "IP Telefonie wird nicht benötigt" heißen? 

Die 3490 ist gut wenn du kein Telefon anschließen willst bzw. dir noch ein IP Telefon kaufen willst.


----------



## harrharrharr (5. Juli 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Was soll "IP Telefonie wird nicht benötigt" heißen?
> 
> Die 3490 ist gut wenn du kein Telefon anschließen willst bzw. dir noch ein IP Telefon kaufen willst.



Heißt ganz einfach, dass ich kein IP Telefon haben möchte, da alles über das Smartphone läuft, somit ist ein weiteres Telefon für mich unnötig/unpraktisch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. Juli 2015)

Mit IP Telefonie kann die 3490 dennoch umgehen, per Fritz App fungiert auch das Smartphone als IP Telefon. Ihr fehlt lediglich der Anschluss für analoge Telefone und DECT, Anrufbeantworter etc. beherrscht sie auch.


----------



## Guckler (5. Juli 2015)

Die Fritzbox 7362 SL verwende ich hier an Magenta M (VDSL 50 All IP)
Gibts sehr oft bei ebay schon ab 50€

Die kann:
Modem :  	ADSL, ADSL2+, VDSL2 (+ Vectoring)
Annex J :  	ja	
WAN-fähig :  	ja	über LAN 1
LAN :  	4	2x 10/100/1000 MBit/s (LAN 1 - 2)
2x 10/100 MBit/s (LAN 3 - 4)
WLAN :  802.11b (11 MBit/s)
802.11g (54 MBit/s)
802.11n (450 MBit/s)
USB-Zubehör :  	2	USB 2.0
UMTS-Stick fähig :  	ja	
Telefon :  	ja	1x analog (RJ11 oder TAE)
DECT-Basisstation (GAP und CAT-iq)


----------

